

Pydbattach - attach to running Python process (proof of concept) - albertzeyer
https://github.com/albertz/pydbattach/blob/master/demo_pyinjectcode.sh

======
albertzeyer
Note: I resubmitted this and linked to the main page now because I know have a
general working version of it.

See here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2588054>

Not sure if this is bad habit on HN. I didn't found a way to edit the link
though.

